# What would YOU like to talk about



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the Topic of the Week feature has gone over pretty well. And I thought I would get some suggestions on what you all would like to discuss more indepth

reply with your suggestions - no subject is off limits (we have 52 weeks in a year!) so I want to hear everyone's input.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Something about Polio? or Pneumonia. Or even difficult births, and how to reposition kids, since kidding season is in full swing.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

How about what anti-biotics are good for what problems- or any nutritional information.
I have really like those weekly topics too- are they going to be saved- maybe in a seperate folder?


----------



## Shazzy (Oct 16, 2007)

I just wanted to say I think the topic of the week was a great idea, especially since the board is so new. Ideas:

Definitely difficult births
Mabye one on feeding - I like hearing what everyone does 
Fencing/barn plans?

Hmmm that's all I can think of right now.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

1.) Record keeping for the goat rancher; small and large operations
2.) different medicines and dosages for goats
3.) worming routines and methods
4.) different types of forages for goats and what is the best to feed
5.) Diseases, symptoms and treatments

these are just a few topics...I can think of more if needed


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I like the idea of what to do about difficult births, as well as problems that can go along with births e.g. pregnancy toxemia, calcium deficiancy etc.
i would love to hear more about barns people have, features they like and don't like, im going to be building new shed, type barns. pasture maintenance, fencing. things to look at when buying a buck, for milk show breeding etc. those are the only ideas i have for now.
beth


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I like all the other ideas but how about mastitis?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

This is great - I love hearing feedback from you all.

I will try to start with the most pertinant information first and be sure we will use all the ideas asked.

As to where the information will go. 

I can move it to "goat sense 101" Or it can stay in "the topic of the week" section. Either way is fine with me

You can let me know your thoughts on that too


----------



## gnomes'n'goats (Oct 8, 2007)

Anything? Like coffee?
:coffee2:


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

How you each personally care for a new mother and baby goat?
How to treat/prevent bloat?
WHAT SHOULD YOU HAVE IN YOUR MEDICINE CABINET AT ALL TIMES?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

gnomes'n'goats said:


> Anything? Like coffee?
> :coffee2:


 Your nuts! :lol:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

all of these are great ideas and don't get discouraged if your idea doesn't get used right away. I am trying to pick the ones that most fit with the time frame we are in so the information is helpful to people.

Still taking suggestions - this is all about you. you all make this board and I want it to be information you want to know about.


----------



## Nupine (Nov 13, 2007)

I think we should have one on working goats, since the working goat forum isn't visited often. Maybe it would help promote it. Promote the working goat!! :stars: :rainbow: :dance: arty: :wave: :clap: :leap:  :thumb:  :slapfloor: :sun:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I really like the idea of a worming thread. Starting as prenatal care for mom - all the way through adult hood. What meds each use, what doses, what meds for what, how often the goats are dosed - ect.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

worming threads:

viewtopic.php?f=26&t=59

viewtopic.php?f=26&t=1218


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok I am going to start one on bloat but I would love to have other suggestions as well.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

its fair season
tips on showing
how to get ready
what to feed for a month prior to show
what to bathe with
what to bring
(this is my first year :shocked: :question: :worried: :GAAH: can you tell i'm nervous)


----------



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

Tips on preparing for breeding season would be good. I know that some change the feeding schedule. And how people make sure their goats get pregnant. Since we never did this before it would be nice to see how others go about it.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

what vaccinations goats need at different ages

I agree that housing,kidding/breeding,and showing info would be nice,also info about working goats

goat milk products and how to make them

helpful barn items that you have around the house,or that you wouldnt think to use for something else

I think this is a really good idea :thumb:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I definitely would like to learn more about repositioning kids. We do not have many problem births but I still need to be prepared. . . .

I like the idea of people sharing their barn plans, fencing tips. Also, more on feeding regimens.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Olivia check the "topic of the week' section as we did cover most of those subjects already.

I will be starting a new one here soon.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok now that life is settling down into more of a rutine for me I can keep up with the board more. I hope to continue this topic of the week section (just added a new one).

If you noticed my signature I change it according to what the topic of the week is.

Suggestions area always welcome and would love for it to be relavant to the lives of the members here.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I think a topic of the week on disease management would be good. Also, do you want them to always be goat related topics of the week? Seasonal crafts or hobbies would be a good one. Maybe a "Happy Stories from past or present holidays" thread. Or Favorite Holiday recipes both goat/non-goat related. You could also do a thread on showing techniques.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Difficult births and what to do a must, but what are the causes? 

How much of it is preventable by management?

There is a dance here that involves nutrition feeding amounts excercise enough minerals then throw genetics in the loop!

Thanks Stacey!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

i would like it to stay goat related.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I was rethinking this and I may do some no goatie related "topic of the week"  especially around the Holidays


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I got one, what has been your hardest lesson learned in goating"?

I like this one.

Also, "What do you least like about your ranch" then allow people to give ideas on a quick fix?

Another thought, "What do you like most about your breed, what do you like the least?"

Hope that helps?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok I am going to start the "Topic of the week" up again.

All ideas welcome. And we can even have non goatie subjects if you all wish  

Be sure to check the Topic of the week section to see what we have already discussed before suggesting this way you don't have to hear from me: 

"nice suggestion but I do believe we have already covered that and if you would like to continue a discussion on it make a reply to the thread already in progress" :thumbup:


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

I"m so new I wouldnt know what to keep in the Goat Cabinet.. need a list.. help...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

there is a list in the Goat Sense 101 -- check it out :thumb:


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

My goat kid tipis arrived this morning,, nicely primed too if I may add.. we put two in each of the larger "Rooms" in the barn in opposite corners the smallest girls went in first to check out the new apts... lol
these really should do just the trick for what I need... I suggest you build at least one to try them out.. will let you know how the babies did when they arrive.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I do believe you posted this on the wrong thread  once you re post this on the right topic then I will delete your post for you


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

~pack and harness goats and dogs! Nupine is right, it could promote the working goat section. and it needs it! sometimes i feel like there is only two people who ever post there!
~fencing= a lot of newbies give up because of fencing problems... (thought we had a general topic on this but cant seem to find it so I will make one  ) viewtopic.php?f=30&t=17444&p=210391#p210391
~self-sufficiency= like how to build and garden and fix-it - would like to stay on topic with goats instead of gardens, if you are interested in gardening info check out the internet for gardening forums 
~feed= like content and rations and mineral needs of goats - this is such a broad topic that is best if you just ask your questions and we answer them. Or do a search   but here is one with a listing of some feed mixes viewtopic.php?f=12&t=1542&hilit=grain+mix
~home remedies= for people and goats and pets - again we are goat specific so here is what we have started.  viewtopic.php?f=12&t=353
~kid care and management= like pan vs bottle vs leaving with mother and how long you hand feed them etc.  Have lots on this:
Dam or bottle raising topics
viewtopic.php?f=16&t=11063&hilit=dam+raised+bottle+raised
viewtopic.php?f=12&t=10181&hilit=dam+raised+bottle+raised
personality of bottle raised vs dam raised
viewtopic.php?f=16&t=7584&hilit=dam+raised+bottle+raised
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=7351&hilit=dam+raised+bottle+raised

~record keeping for small farms and record keeping for large farms - record keeping topics  viewtopic.php?f=49&t=13920&hilit=record+keeping
viewtopic.php?f=46&t=12519&hilit=record+keeping
viewtopic.php?f=12&t=8051&hilit=record+keeping
~goat books= your favorite, which ones were helpful, which ones weren't helpful. - here is a good topic with books listed   viewtopic.php?f=12&t=12110&hilit=books
here is another
viewtopic.php?f=12&t=3895&hilit=books


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ohiogoatgirl we have a lot of these topics already covered -- I will go find the links and paste them to your post so you can find them easily as i do.

Just give me a day or two to accomplish it


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok I edited your post with the topics that we do have already covered so you can locate them easily yourself.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

What brought me to this forum in the first place was trying to find out information on how to deliver problem births and the 2nd greatest need I had to have help with was: How, when, what to worm goats with. I am happy that just by reading through these forums, I got a lot of questions answered. 

I think I could be always clicking on a forum that talked about kidding season.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> What brought me to this forum in the first place was trying to find out information on how to deliver problem births and the 2nd greatest need I had to have help with was: How, when, what to worm goats with. I am happy that just by reading through these forums, I got a lot of questions answered.
> 
> I think I could be always clicking on a forum that talked about kidding season.


So glad the forum has helped you and will continue to do so.....we are always here to help... when you need it....just ask :hug:


----------



## Idaho Dachnik (Jul 5, 2011)

I am trying to get goats legal in the small town of Hailey, Idaho. We recently got urban flocks legalized as urban agriculture. I want to help create a model ordinance that goes beyond Seattle's ordinance as one that codifies urban dairies as a food security multiplier. That is I want the ordinance to include a model town or school sponsored dairy that provides for those who want to gain up experience on the way to their own urban agricultural pursuits, and also encourages community cooperation with distributing whey and scrap milk to urban flocks, used bedding for garden mulch, ect. Any thoughts?


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

Nutritional Needs and sterilizing pastures. we have a sick goat worms i found a site that talks about the cycle where they get wormed poo out larvae infect the pasture and it starts all over again. however we just have the one sick goat. we have begun to quarantine her from pasture for now.


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

I am still interested in sterilizing pastures to break cycle of parasites to prevent reinfection of our goat herd. We have a real problem with finding any info on this.

The parasites are cocci and i am sure u all know how deadly and dangerous this is.

I have seen many helpful posts here and references that i have looked up.

I have not seen (coulda missed it) anything on sterilizing pasture..


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

Would like to thank u all for the nutritional info, home remedies and help on diet and supplements...Muah to you all. Great help!


I copied a recipe for mixing your own grain and i have started a file for such. Also i got Randi's recipe for fudge....yummmy


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Anything about common goat diseases would be welcome, also information on breeding/pregnancy. Thanks!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

I'd be interested in specific how-to's -- maybe with video submitted from members on how they do some routine procedures that people new to goats dont yet know how to do: hoof trimming, ear tattoos, banding correctly, dehorning, etc.


----------



## Eidyia (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi there  Brand new to these forums. I was wondering if any of you lovely people could help me identify the breed of this goat:








His name is Jerry Lee and he is a rescue goat at Farm Sanctuary in Watkins Glen, NY. Me and other fans of a band called The Mountain Goats fundraisered money to "adopt" Jerry so we'd like to know his breed. Any information is much appreciated. B.c. he is a rescue goat, we don't know his ancestry so he could be a pure breed or a mix. I suspect he might be a mix. I haven't been able to find a goat breed that has such tall think horns like his.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

He almost looks like a pygmy cross


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

-economically raising happy goats
-sharing deals/bargains/sales online shopping for supplies 
-small farm computer software programs
-goat fashion show, goats in outfits 
-small children and goat safety/bonding/responsibilities


----------



## spot (Jan 7, 2012)

recepies for selfmade goat treats


----------



## maryk (Dec 27, 2011)

What about diseases that are caused be insects, like flies, bees, gnats, beetles. Things like that.


----------



## Pauline (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi.... I have a female pigmy / Nigerian who is in her 3rd month. Since being pregnant a nodule has started to grow on her neck. Is this a concern???
Thanks
Pauline
Newbie goat owner


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Pauline, you may have better reception if you post your question in your own topic, some people may not see your question, thus going unanswered.


----------



## Pauline (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks. Still trying to figure this out. :shrug:


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

What about

What to do with sick newborn kids
difficult births
mystery illnesses

Thats all I can think of!!!


----------



## FlyingG (Oct 8, 2012)

I am going to ask it as a question now, but a topic I am always interested in is the value of different breeds and what they are going for-- so goat marketing and business, in other words. What are we willing to pay as breeders, and more importantly, what are we really ending up selling the kids for. I also like to find ideas for marketing. Since training and handling is our forte in a small operation, we might like to to a few pack and cart prospects.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

vacination scedules please-i know when I started with goat this was a very hard thing to find information on!
KarmaKee Farm La Manchas
MN


----------

